# Green Terror vs. Bifa.



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Territory Dispute


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Who won???


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Devon amazon said:


> Who won???
> [snapback]1157319[/snapback]​


Ongoing battle, no winner yet. I think that Bifa. will eventually win.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice. What all do you have in that tank?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That polished granite slab in your tank is sweet!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice gt


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice GT, he looks pretty big and fat there!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool action shots


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Go GT!!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> That polished granite slab in your tank is sweet!
> [snapback]1157470[/snapback]​












Very nice lookin GT, my money is on him


----------

